# Three Foot Spindrift?!!



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I would love to have one this size, but I don't have the skills to work on it.
I think the interior would need to be scratch built.
http://www.monstersinmotion.com/car...s-studio-scale-spindrift-35-model-kit-p-16096


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

yeah thats the spindrift from thermalized plastics.........


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I know this is not the Lunar Models version, I think that was 18" It says the hull is fiberglass. What is "thermalized plastics"?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Mitchellmania said:


> I know this is not the Lunar Models version, I think that was 18" It says the hull is fiberglass. What is "thermalized plastics"?


Betcha "thermalized plastics" is a fancy word for vacuform


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I think only the top dome is Vacuformed, The rest is resin and fiberglass.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Actually, only the upper hull, rear upper hull and bottom hull are fiberglass. The rest is hard resin with a vaccuformed clear dome and a sheet of perforated metal for use in the engine intakes and exhausts.
I just got mine last week, and am getting an education on working with fiberglass.
I'm happy to inform you that it's been re-tooled to minimize the inaccuracies that are visible in the advertisement photos.
I recommend this kit for any and all Spindrift/LOTG lovers out there.
(Incidentally, the Lunar Models version was 16" from stem to stern.)


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Seaview said:


> Actually, only the upper hull, rear upper hull and bottom hull are fiberglass. The rest is hard resin with a vaccuformed clear dome and a sheet of perforated metal for use in the engine intakes and exhausts.
> I just got mine last week, and am getting an education on working with fiberglass.
> I'm happy to inform you that it's been re-tooled to minimize the inaccuracies that are visible in the advertisement photos.
> I recommend this kit for any and all Spindrift/LOTG lovers out there.
> (Incidentally, the Lunar Models version was 16" from stem to stern.)


PLease post pics!!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

I will, just as soon as I get a camera, and one is on it's way, thanks to HT member "skinnyonce"!


----------



## SpaceCrawler (Mar 22, 2010)

Seaview said:


> Actually, only the upper hull, rear upper hull and bottom hull are fiberglass. The rest is hard resin with a vaccuformed clear dome and a sheet of perforated metal for use in the engine intakes and exhausts.
> I just got mine last week, and am getting an education on working with fiberglass.
> I'm happy to inform you that it's been re-tooled to minimize the inaccuracies that are visible in the advertisement photos.
> I recommend this kit for any and all Spindrift/LOTG lovers out there.
> (Incidentally, the Lunar Models version was 16" from stem to stern.)


Would LOVE to see photos of this build. Can you tell us what has been retooled on the kit? To my eye the windshield and front area looks a little off and seems it would nee to be rebuilt (also the whole ship's front end seems a bit stubby, but that's something I can overlook).

Sean


----------



## SpaceCrawler (Mar 22, 2010)

Any updates on this project?

Sean


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Sorry, I haven't even gotten the camera out of it's package yet.
I have sanded off all the flashing from the fiberglass hull sections, and dremelled out the main viewport windows at this point, but that's it for the time being.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

So this would be a 1/1 scale model if WE are the giants?


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Yes!! I would love to buy this, and make an interior and lights, and scale figures. I would have to take me about 20 years to finish, and by then maybe I would be a top notch modeler!! LOL!! 
My dream would be a life size Spindrift I could live in!


----------



## spideydroogy (Oct 15, 2010)

What would be really cool is for them to make a whole series of these large craft, mount them on a rotating base and make a merry-go-round. What a sweet ride that would make.


----------



## SpaceCrawler (Mar 22, 2010)

Seaview said:


> Sorry, I haven't even gotten the camera out of it's package yet.
> I have sanded off all the flashing from the fiberglass hull sections, and dremelled out the main viewport windows at this point, but that's it for the time being.


Really looking forward to any pictures of the build, also comments on the kit itself. I'd love to pick one of these up.

Sean


----------



## maucutt (May 22, 2008)

*TP Spindrift*

I haven’t posted any final photos of my final re-work of the TP Spindrift so here is a profile view. The kit as is (first production) had a bow that was seriously distorted. After three re-workings I finally cut off the bow and what you see here is a whole lot of bondo-still not perfect but I’m happy with it.
With regards to the curved boot line I never noticed it until I saw the hero photos from the museum, otherwise I would have corrected it.
Seaview "GET THAT CAMERA WORKING" I am anxious to se the changes to the kit and your progress.
I am very disappointed about the 4" kit; frankly I have no interest in an "ornament". I am working on plans for an accurate 24 version that can be made into kit form. I love this ship and I want one that is as close to the hero as possible. 
Mike


www.mikesmodels.mysite.com


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

maucutt said:


> I haven’t posted any final photos of my final re-work of the TP Spindrift so here is a profile view. The kit as is (first production) had a bow that was seriously distorted. After three re-workings I finally cut off the bow and what you see here is a whole lot of bondo-still not perfect but I’m happy with it.
> With regards to the curved boot line I never noticed it until I saw the hero photos from the museum, otherwise I would have corrected it.
> Seaview "GET THAT CAMERA WORKING" I am anxious to se the changes to the kit and your progress.
> I am very disappointed about the 4" kit; frankly I have no interest in an "ornament". I am working on plans for an accurate 24 version that can be made into kit form. I love this ship and I want one that is as close to the hero as possible.
> ...


WOW!! I almost wet my pants!! LOL! Awesome work!!! If any of you guys make the Hero size Spindrift, don't invite me over- I may play Land of the Giants, and run away with it!!
I noticed you have different sized Spindrfts on the second shelf. Did they every release the 9" diecast version that Monsters in Motion advertised?


----------

